# Array CGH.....anyone had this?



## nvb (May 31, 2008)

Hi ladies....I'm looking for a little advice. We have just had a DE cycle which gave me a BFP but sadly no HB seen at our 2nd scan so a MMC. 
Our consultant wants us to try one final time with my OE and put us forward for Array CGH. I have researched this as it's relatively new in the UK (CARE at Nottingham and Manchester offer it but it's well used in the USA) Basically the polar body of the embryo is removed at day 5 and genetically tested. The embryo is vitrified as the test results take 48 hours to come back so you have to have a FET the following month. The tests tell you if the embryo is genetically 'sound' although it still doesn't rule out the chance of MC altogether. The stats give me a 55% chance of a BFP rather than 5-7% without this test.....although tbh my DP has always told me that we have a 50% chance anyway....it either works or fails!    The cons are that we may not have anything to transfer at all.....but at least I would know that I wasn't transferring rubbishy old embryos anyway. 
I just wondered if anyone had had Array CGH or was going through IVF using this......desperate for pointers as otherwise we'll be going down the DE with DS route. Thanks xx


----------

